# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Uw deelname voor psychologisch onderzoek gevraagd!

## EMB

Beste,

In het kader van mijn opleiding psychologie, voer ik op dit moment een onderzoek uit dat de relatie probeert na te gaan tussen het beslissingsgedrag van mensen en hun algemeen welzijn. Dit onderzoek gebeurt in samenwerking met Lessius Antwerpen en de Universiteit van Gent. Ik ben nog op zoek naar een groot aantal deelnemers! Dus als u geinteresseerd bent, aarzel zeker niet en ga naar:

http://www.vopspsy.ugent.be/welzijn.htm (knippen en plakken in de browser). 
U draagt uw steentje bij aan de wetenschap en bovendien zijn de vragen interessant om bij stil te staan!
Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw deelname! Wenst u meer informatie over het onderzoek, laat dan uw e-mail achter voor een debriefing.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de enquete ingevuld en ik hoop dat jullie veel reacties krijgen!

----------


## gossie

Succes met jullie enquete!! Ik heb de vragenlijst ingevuld, en het is ook goed om sommige vragen weer op je af te laten komen...........
Succes met jullie studie, en dat er genoeg reacties op komen.!!!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Barbara en (studie)partner,

Het zou leuk zijn als je een samenvatting van jullie onderzoek op deze site zouden publiseren. Ik heb hem met veel plezier ingevuld. Het is heel verfrissend om eens op deze manier over je zelf na te denken. Wat mij opviel is dat het heel moeilijk is om het eerste en het laatste ronje te kunnen aanvinken. Dit vooral omdat werk en privé voor mij erg verschiollend zijn en ik daar ook duidelijk anders op reageer, me zelf gedraag. Misschien kun je daar nog iets mee voor de toekomst.

Gr Ikke

----------


## EMB

Als u meer wenst te weten te komen over het onderzoek, laat dan uw e-mail adres achter in een privé bericht, zodat ik een debriefing kan toezenden. Ik dank jullie hartelijk voor de inzet!
M.v.g. EMB

----------


## Debbie32

Voila , onderzoekje ingevuld  :Smile: 

groetjes

----------

